# We love you



## spyrie

Hey all.
I need the phrase "We love you" in as many languages as possible.
The tense and meaning I'm looking for is more in the "compassion" sense, NOT the romantic.
Any help you can give, I will appreciate greatly!


Thanks!


----------



## Whodunit

Please specify something before your translations can arrive: 

- how many persons are "you"? (many languages differentiate between plural and singular _you_)
- is the "you" formal or informal? (many languages change the pronoun depending on whether the addressee is formally or informally spoken to)
- does the "we" include the addressee? (very unlikely here, but the Indian languages use different pronouns for inclusive and exclusive "we")

Since the first two points are relevant to German, I will add my translation later.


----------



## spyrie

Whodunit said:


> - how many persons are "you"? (many languages differentiate between plural and singular _you_)



Plural "you", as in the message is to a group.



Whodunit said:


> - is the "you" formal or informal? (many languages change the pronoun depending on whether the addressee is formally or informally spoken to)



To err on the side of caution, would the formal be more applicable?  The message will go to strangers, but expressing solidarity and compassion in a time of hardship for them.  I will trust your judgment on this item.



Whodunit said:


> - does the "we" include the addressee? (very unlikely here, but the Indian languages use different pronouns for inclusive and exclusive "we")



No, this is one group addressing another.

Thanks again!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian, I think this would be the best: *Vi er glad i dere*

Using the verb for 'love' would make it hard to interpret as anything other than in the romantic sense.

In Russian, maybe: *Нам нравитесь вы*


----------



## HistofEng

In Haitian-Creole:

It may be a little awkward without context because the plural 'you' and the 'we' are the same word.

*Nou renmen nou*
*Nou renmen nou tout* (We love you all)


----------



## betulina

In Catalan I would say "*Us estimem*".


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *wij houden van jullie*


----------



## illerdi

In Basque is "Maite zaituztegu"


----------



## Lello4ever

In Italian: Vi vogliamo bene (amiano is too much in this case).


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish*:
Sizi seviyoruz.


----------



## spyrie

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Turkish*:
> Sizi seviyoruz.


Really?  I thought Turkish was "Seni Seviyoruz"?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

spyrie said:


> Really?  I thought Turkish was "Seni Seviyoruz"?


Seni seviyoruz adresses to "sen"(singular 'you'), not "siz"(plural 'you').


----------



## cajzl

In Czech:

*Máme vás rádi.*

Another complication: the Czech language distinguishes three genders (like German, Russian,...), even in plural (unlike German, Russian). So the following varinats are also valid:

*Máme vás rády.* - the speaking group consists of women only (generally of feminine gender beings/things)

*Máme vás ráda.* - the speaking group consists of neuter gender beings/things (very rare in everyday life, but common in e.g. fairy tales)

BTW, Czech does not distinguish formal and informal in plural (i.e when addressing a group), in terms of grammar, of course.


----------



## Outsider

There are many ways to translate this into Portuguese. Two I might use are:

*Estimamo-os.* (indicates tenderness or familial love)
*Adoramo-os.* (indicates enthusiasm)


----------



## Outsider

spyrie said:


> To err on the side of caution, would the formal be more applicable?  The message will go to strangers, but expressing solidarity and compassion in a time of hardship for them.  I will trust your judgment on this item.


I would actually use the informal version, because when you tell people you _love_ them it's unlikely that you'll be addressing them with formality. 
In Portuguese, it makes no difference in this case.


----------



## Kael

Latin:

Vos Amamus


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Rakastamme teitä.*

A small "fun fact": the above sentence can also mean "We love roads."


----------



## Trisia

*Romanian*: Vă iubim.

Quite short, eh? Our language helps save trees


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

Kochamy was.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, either _Ni amas vin_ or _Ni estimas vin_ would work.


----------



## Flaminius

My attempt at Latvian:  

Iemīlējāmies jūsos.


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:* हम आपसे मुहब्बत करते है (ham aapse muhabbat karte hai)
*Urdu:* ہم آپ سے مہبت كرتے ہيں (ham aapse muhabbat karte hai)
*Gujarati:* અમને તમારી સાથે મુહબ્બત છે (amane tamaari saathe muhabbat Che)
*Chinese (Mandarin/Cantonese):* 我们爱你们 (Mandarin: wo3 men3 ai4 ni3 men3. Cantonese: ngo5 mun4 oi3 nei5 mun4)
*Arabic:* نحبكم (nuHibbukum)


----------



## kid TJ

Slovenian: *Radi vas imamo*.
(If only women would be speaking: Rade vas imamo.)


----------



## Erutuon

My attempt at Ancient Greek: ὑμᾶς φιλοῦμεν.


----------



## jaxlarus

Erutuon said:


> My attempt at Ancient Greek: ὑμᾶς φιλοῦμεν.



 I'm not an expert in classical Greek but I do know for sure that the object follows the verb:

*  Φιλοῦμεν ὑμᾶς* (ΦΙΛΟΥΜΕΝ ΥΜΑΣ)


As for the modern Greek one, that would be:

* Σας αγαπάμε* (ΣΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ)
 
 Cheers!


----------



## karuna

Flaminius said:


> My attempt at Latvian:
> 
> Iemīlējāmies jūsos.



That would be correct in the romantic situation. But as the thanks and compassion one could say:

_Mēs jūs mīlam. _


----------



## RiRiRi

In Russian, I would say: мы вас любим! - sounds quite strong, but means exactly "we love you" 
"вы нам нравитесь" is "we like you"


----------



## Kurdistanish

Kurdish
hez kirdin : to love
lawandin : to love
dost dirîn : to love
xweþ wîstin : to like, to love

em te hez dikin (northern) : we love you
ême toman xweþ dewê (central) : we love you
ême to lawîm (sothern) : we love you
ême to dost dîrîm : we love you

Persian
dûst dâshtan : to love
âsheq budan : to love

mâ dûsêt dârîm / ma toro dûst dârîm : we love you
mâ âsheqetîm : we love you

Gilaki
xâstin : to want, to love (~someone)

mâ tûrû xâymê : we love you

Talysh
pîstin : to like, to love

eme têrê bepîstîmê : we love you

Southern Azerbaijani
îstemex : to want, to love
sevmex : to love

bîz senî îstîrîx : we love you
bîz senî sevirix : we love you


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

French: Nous vous aimons

Spanish: Os queremos

Egyptian Arabic: بنحبّكم binHibbukum

Quechua: Ñuqayku khuyaykichis
(kh=aspirated "k"; q=arabic qaf )

Thai:
เรารักคุณ rao rák koon

Swahili: Twawapenda


----------



## Dublabla

For speaking "We love you" in Korea, 
"우리는 너희들을 사랑해" would be the best.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

*BURMESE*

Getting more context would be very useful because: 
1- Pronouns may b replaced by kinship terms or titles
2- There are several 1st. and 2nd pronouns. Opting for them depends on the sex of the speaker and the difference (or no) in age and social status between the speaker and the person(s) he's speaking to.

3- Subject pronouns can be dropped.

4- -? = glottal stop ; -N= nasalization.

Here is an attempt with polite pronouns used by people who don't know each other very well : 

MALE SPEAKER:

(ကျနေတို့) ခင်ဗျားတို့ကိုချစ်ပါတယ် /chənedó kʰiNmyàdóko chʰi?padeh/

( ကျနေတို့ , /chənedó/, we; ခင်ဗျားတို့ /kʰiNmyàdó/ you; -ကို /-ko/, object marker; ချစ် /chʰi?/ to love; -ပါ , /-pa/ polite marker; -တယ်, past/present marker.)

FEMALE SPEAKER:

(ကျမတို့ ) ရှင်တတို့ကိုချစ်ပါတယ် /chəmádó shiNdóko chʰi?padeh/

( ကျမတို့ /chəmádó/; ရှင်တတို့ /shiNdó/ you; -ကို /-ko/, object marker; ချစ် /chʰi?/ to love; -ပါ, /-pa/ polite marker; -တယ်, past/present marker.)


----------



## brau

In Spanish:

In Spain, if you want to be formal:

*Les queremos*

If not,

*Os queremos*

I'd rather use the second one, since the first one is very formal and it may even be counterproductive if you wish to express affection.


In Latin America:

*Les queremos *(formal or not)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Brau, estimadet 

And how would it be in *Valencian Catalan*?

Vos estimem?

Us estimem?

I'm curious, as always


----------



## brau

What we Valencians say is "*Vos estimem*" (IPA [vozasti'mem]), but on writing we're usually advised to use the more standard "us estimem", even if the pronoun "vos" is accepted by many as correct (there's always been discussion on that).

 Now that you raise the issue, I'll say that, unlike in most parts of Catalonia and the Balearic Islands, in the Land of Valencia the verb "estimar" takes solely the meaning the original poster was seeking, that is, "having or feeling affection for somebody", but not "to love" in a romantic sense. We use "voler" for that purpose, that being a clear influence of Spanish.

I hope I satisfied your curiosity. If I haven't, you know where to find me.


----------



## noncasper

In Vietnamese: Chúng tôi yêu các bạn


----------



## Woland

Romanian : Te iubim(singular) Vă iubim (plural)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> What we Valencians say is "*Vos estimem*" (IPA [vozasti'mem]), but on writing we're usually advised to use the more standard "us estimem", even if the pronoun "vos" is accepted by many as correct (there's always been discussion on that).
> 
> Now that you raise the issue, I'll say that, unlike in most parts of Catalonia and the Balearic Islands, in the Land of Valencia the verb "estimar" takes solely the meaning the original poster was seeking, that is, "having or feeling affection for somebody", but not "to love" in a romantic sense. We use "voler" for that purpose, that being a clear influence of Spanish.
> 
> I hope I satisfied your curiosity. If I haven't, you know where to find me.


 
Many, many thanks, xiquet


----------



## PrincessLyka

In French:

_Nous tenons à vous_, or
_Vous nous êtes chers_, or
_Nous vous aimons beaucoup_ (rather than nous vous aimons, which is used for romantic love)


----------



## macta123

In Hindi : Humey aapsey pyaar hai ! / Hum aapko chahtey hai
In Malayalam : Njangal tanney/ ninney snehikjunu / Njanganlku ninnoDu sneham annU


----------



## kusurija

RiRiRi said:


> In Russian, I would say: мы вас любим! - sounds quite strong, but means exactly "we love you"
> "вы нам нравитесь" is "we like you"


Similary in Lithuanian: 
Mes jus mylim! - sounds quite strong (maybe not so very strong as in Russian, but strong), but means exactly "we love you" (lithuanian here doesn't distinguish between "you" - plural and "you" - polite sg. 
Jūs mums patinkate. - is "we like you" (as well doesn't distinguish between plural and polite).


----------



## alex.raf

*Persian:*
Shoma rah Doost Dahrim شما را دوست داریم


----------



## princesse_ninou

In Turkish I suggest "_*Sizleri seviyoruz*_" .
This sentence speaks to a larger group of "you" and it has a sense of friendlyness, solidarity etc...


----------



## Istriano

Brazilian Portuguese:

A gente ama vocês. (_informal_).
Nós os amamos. (_formal_).


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: _Ние ви обичаме._/Nie vi obichame. or _Обичаме ви._/Obichame vi.
In Bulgarian subject pronouns are optional and most often dropped - it depends if the pronouns are emphasized or not. In this case dropping the nominative pronoun or not affects word order because the clitic object pronoun usually stands 2nd in the sentence.


----------



## Serafín33

brau said:


> In Latin America:
> 
> *Les queremos *(formal or not)


Your leísmo sounds slightly odd to me, I'd suggest *Los queremos *for Latin America.


----------



## Istriano

Brazilian Portuguese:

*Nós amamos vocês* or
*A gente ama vocês*. or

*Nós gostamos de vocês *or
*A gente gosta de vocês.*


----------

